# Plimsoll Ship Data



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Have noticed that the Lloyd's Register on line section of Plimsoll has been down stated as "for maintenance" for some days if not weeks.

It does say it will return but in the current climate of cuts happening in UK it make one wonder !

Bill


----------



## xchopsr (Dec 29, 2010)

*Offline websites*

All is not lost

go to this website http://waybackmachine.org/
type in the address and click ALL it will bring up a history of the website, pick one of the highlighted dates and start your search 


This is what "ShipsNostalgia" looked like April 14th 2004
shipsnostalgia ,as you will see its has come along way (Pint)

Have fun

Steve


----------



## koolga (Dec 25, 2009)

BillH said:


> Have noticed that the Lloyd's Register on line section of Plimsoll has been down stated as "for maintenance" for some days if not weeks.
> 
> It does say it will return but in the current climate of cuts happening in UK it make one wonder !
> 
> Bill


Now it´s June. Does the word "shortly" have other meanings ?
Koolga


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe they have to change all the marks to accommodate Global Warming.

John T


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Maybe they have to change all the marks to accommodate Global Warming.
> 
> John T


Becoming more inclined to believe it's double-speak for "sorry folks we've no more money to continue"


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BillH said:


> Becoming more inclined to believe it's double-speak for "sorry folks we've no more money to continue"


Looks like I may be proven wrong.

I tried the site today not expecting change but there is a re-emergence and evidence of change albeit not yet 100% of what it was.

Several of the pdf images requested in the search process came up as blank a screen but I presume they still have a lot of work to do linking everything up again.

Watch this space as they say.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I got a "trojan horse blocked" on the link provided by xchopsr.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been using it for the last few days and i have found several blank pages but at least its back on line


----------

